# What size rat?



## cajunbell36 (Sep 16, 2021)

I have a BP that is about 61/2 months. I have been feeding her frozen, thawed hoppers but the last couple days she is like going thru a growth spurt. 2 hoppers Monday and 1 Tuesday. What would be the next size up in a rat? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 16, 2021)

I don't know what your local sellers label their rats as, but just get the next size up.


----------



## subscore (Sep 21, 2021)

can i ask aswell here i have a hatchie childrens hes like a large scrub worm in size smashes pinkies like thier skittles but in mice what do i move up to or do i move to a pinky rat ? pinky rat from a pinky mouse is a huge diff is all , i mostly use minibeast for my young ones so if that helps for sizing thats what i have in stock , i dont mean to hijack your thread bud but thought helps on the same topic if anyone can please ,, thanks guys


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Sep 21, 2021)

Next time you are buying, visually just look for something that is slightly larger (rat or mouse variety) and try it out . If unsure or nothing appropriate stick with what it is currently feeding on. Don't worry about specific labels or exact sizes.


----------



## CarlosTheSnake (Oct 8, 2021)

cajunbell36 said:


> I have a BP that is about 61/2 months. I have been feeding her frozen, thawed hoppers but the last couple days she is like going thru a growth spurt. 2 hoppers Monday and 1 Tuesday. What would be the next size up in a rat? Thanks for your help.


since we are in Australia and can't keep ball pythons, we can't help as much as we'd like to but try ball-pythons.net  good luck with your scaly friend


----------

